# Getting good camping coffee



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

I've been looking for a way to have decent tasting coffee whilst out camping. As I often go wild camping I look to keep my pack weight low so any extraneous items are left at home which has unfortunately meant no cafetière but instead instant coffee.

I'd looked into a few fancy gadgets that promised quality coffee for camping but they were all equal, if not heavier, than a cafetière which defeated the purpose in the first place. Then I stumbled on one of these:









I know a lot of people know about these but I found out a very efficient way to get a decent brew so long as you don't mind a few extra bits in your coffee.

The first time I tried brewing with it I went for the normal pour over method. This worked great at home as the water stayed warm throughout but outdoors the pour was taking too long which led to the water often cooling significantly or wasting quit a lot of gas to keep it warm. This wasn't what I was looking for.

Method number 2 however worked a treat - I simply fill my camping mug 3/4 full of water first then slowly lower the infuser with the coffee inside into it. With a quick stir this seems to fill the mug but not steal too much water allowing me to top it up afterwards.

This has worked brilliantly as the infuser itself is only around 48g and the ground coffee is only the same as when I took instant coffee. The coffee is very bitty but it's worthwhile for a stronger, tastier cup of coffee. Brew time is about the same as for a cafetière as I have a lid for my mug.

Does anyone else have an interesting coffee brew method for the great outdoors?

I'm "glamping" next week so I'm tempted to take the aeropress although I love the simplicity of the infuser.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You could try these as well, very lightweight and may help with the gritty issue:

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/filters/products/kalita-kantan










John


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks John I'll take a look. Sometimes the grit does get a little too gritty.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I use a cafflano at work, hotels & whilst on the road which always gives me a good cup of filter. All I need is hot water which most burger vans are willing to give & fresh beans. Worth every penny imo


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> I use a cafflano at work, hotels & whilst on the road which always gives me a good cup of filter. All I need is hot water which most burger vans are willing to give & fresh beans. Worth every penny imo


How are you getting on with it - decent grind consistency?

Just come back from first camping with an aeropress and it was too much of a faff


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Seems to grind consistently, had it for nearly a year now, always tastes good to me but then again I'm no expert!


----------



## Buckulus (Feb 22, 2017)

A slightly different suggestion... Have a look at the Minipresso by Wacaco. I've used both versions - the one that takes grounds and the one that uses Nespresso pods.

I can thoroughly recommend the Nespresso pod version. With one kettle of water we can make two Americanos (2 pods each) quickly with minimal clean-up and without having to keep ground coffee.

Sure it's not as good as an aeropress or v60, but the convenience makes it great.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The minipresso and Rhinowares compact grinder are my camping kit. Be aware that the Nanopresso had just been released. Smaller, lighter, removable pressure valve, more tolerant of high pressure, and generally toted to be better!


----------

